# Logitech Headset Premium



## DooMoOo (2. August 2006)

Hi @ all,
Also seit einigen Tagen spiele ich mit solchen "0815" Kopfhörern an mein Rechner ... und beim Musik hören is bei diesen Kopfhörern ein totales Rauschen und es übertönt sich. Hab mir dann heute ein Headset von Logitech geholt (Das)

Laut der Beschreibung
Dynamischer Stereoklang bietet einen besseren Musikgenuss und ein realistischeres Spielerlebnis. Mikrofon mit Rauschunterdrückung filtert Hintergrundgeräusche heraus.....

Wobei ich sagen muss damit sie auch nur einwenig lauter und nich wirklich viel besseren Klang als die oben genannten Kopfhörer haben.
Weiss jemand woran das liegen könnte Muss ich was bei meinen Rechner einstellen damit es sich besser anhört/lauter ist? Weil ich kann locker Musik auf voller Lautstärke hören und dabei höre ich meinen Fernseher immernoch.. -.- 

Wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar 

lg
DooMoOo


----------



## tobee (3. August 2006)

Ein Rauschen gibt es bei mir auch. Bei mir liegt es daran dass das Kabel einen defekte Stelle hat. Ist denn deins OK?


----------



## DooMoOo (3. August 2006)

Ne mit dem Kabel sollte alles i.O. sein. Hab das Headset ja erst gestern gekauft. Was könnte es noch sein ? 


//Edit .. Also das Headset is Ok habs grade an mein Mp3 Player angeschlossen und da ist es viel lauter und die Qualität ist wie versprochen top. 

Habe den Soundtreiber SigmaTel C-Major (STAC97N) 6.13.10.90.10


----------

